# An od coot mule rider



## Desert Rat (Nov 26, 2006)

Hi all just found this forum. We live down here in the Sonoran desert with a pen full of mules and a horse or two Spend our free time rideing the canyons and a litte prospecting. Im retired so got lots of free time


----------



## Brie (Nov 6, 2006)

Hi Desert Rat  
Welcome to the horseforum. Hope you enjoy 

Brie


----------



## Mike_User (Oct 24, 2006)

Welcome, DesertRat


----------

